

Show HN: Doing Computers (Teaching Clojure with Live-coding) - meatcompute
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBImx4SScApuR1B_dJbo4fAZLqlvJI7Dh

======
meatcompute
Hey folks, Doing Computers is a screencast series started at the beginning of
this year to visually teach programming ideas with live-coding.

The latest release is "Clojure for Rubyists"

I'm working on new releases each week, and am still experimenting with this
screencast format. Tasteful feedback on content and presentation is
appreciated.

Thanks for checking it out!

